# lets talk shop vacs



## SeattleDIY (Dec 6, 2008)

I ahve 2 of them . a shop vac and a ridgid.filters get plugged up real easy. any tips on how to vac drywall dust. Bags might be the way,but they are pricey


----------



## losttool (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a system at HD that pulled the suction through water before the vacume.  The sanding pad had holes in it and it was attached to the vacume hose that ran through the 5 gal bucket of water that attached to the vacume.  The drywall dust settled in the bottom of the bucket.  It worked, but I used it once and gave it to good will.


----------



## SeattleDIY (Dec 6, 2008)

losttool said:


> I bought a system at HD that pulled the suction through water before the vacume.  The sanding pad had holes in it and it was attached to the vacume hose that ran through the 5 gal bucket of water that attached to the vacume.  The drywall dust settled in the bottom of the bucket.  It worked, but I used it once and gave it to good will.



Why did you give it away??


----------



## travelover (Dec 7, 2008)

You can make your own if you are doing a lot of drywall work. Just use an old plastic 5 gallon bucket with a lid. Cut two holes for PVC pipes. Inlet pipe extends under water, outlet positioned well above the water level.


----------



## SPISurfer (Dec 8, 2008)

Travelover:
If I only had time ---- this is the vacuum I need.  

I've been using the good ol' Genie with the foam and then a paper bag secured by a rubber band to suck up the drywall/joint compound dust.  When it gets weak.  I empty it take it apart and blow out the mower with a leaf bower or compressor.  I don't have a snazzy bag - just a plain ol paper lunch bag.


----------



## SeattleDIY (Dec 8, 2008)

Drywall dust is the devil.


----------



## travelover (Dec 9, 2008)

SPISurfer said:


> Travelover:
> If I only had time ---- this is the vacuum I need. ...........................



Another alternative is to use the wet sponge method. Google it if you are not familiar with this technique.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a ridgid with a cartridge filter and I will tell you it beats my old shop vac with foam and cloth hands down.


----------



## GreenIsGood (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a wet dry vac I use exclusively for drywall dust. I half fill the bottom of the holding tank with water and then vacuum. The water will collect most of the dust, but it still plays havoc with the filter after a couple of pounds of dust is cleaned up. A guy I know puts water in his vac and also wraps the filter once with painter's tack cloth. He replaces the cloth as necessary. He swears by it, but of course the tack cloth has a price tag.


----------



## lalchak (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one too. I use it to suck up pool filter sand.

Lal.


----------



## rowdy48 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've used an old craftsman with the $15.00 cartridge filter for about 20 years.  I have to blow out the filter with compressed air whenever I empty the tank. The darn thing still works well but the universal motor is very loud.

  After helping my brother finish his basement and using his shop vac brand 
bought at Lowes I bought one for myself.  The filters are just as pricy but the motor is much more quiet than the sears


----------

